# Cycle country atv plow manual lift help



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

I have a 48 inch cycle coutry plow for my atv with a manual lift. When I pull back the lever it will not stay locked in the plow will just drop back to the ground. Does anyone else have this problem? How can I fix it? Right now I am using a bunjee cord to keep it up.


----------



## Stud Bro (Oct 24, 2007)

i have the same plow on my 500 sports man and i don't have that problem where the handle mounts there should be a spring that puts tension on the handle and pushes it back to the ATV when you pull the handle back there is a little bolt on the handle that then hooks on the mount. If you cant figure it out let me know and i will post some pictures of mine.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

You might have to mess with the linkege till you can get it to lock in.

We use the winch


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Not sure if I know exactly what you mean. I posted the best picture I had of it if you guys or anyone else can help me. I tried messing with that ibolt that connects to the spring but it didn't do much. Thanks for all the help so far:waving:


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Anyone?? I have to get this fixed.


----------



## Wicked500R (Sep 6, 2007)

I remember having that problem on my old Honda with a Cycle Country. There was a little tab on the handle that would catch a plate to hold it up. Poor design. I've had the plow drop driving down roads going pretty quick...Not good. Now if I remember, a good fix would be to cut that little tab off and weld an "L" shape tab so it will positively hold and you will have to pull the handle rearward about a 1/2" to release it. Something to that effect..


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Thanks I will take a look at that.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Ever get it figured out?


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

KL&M Snow Div.;698382 said:


> Ever get it figured out?


no got a winch which is way better I ended up selling the manual lift for $25


----------

